# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Cung cấp hướng dẫn viên, tour Myanmar trọn gói tại Myanmar

## toanmyanmar

Với mục tiêu tiết kiệm tối đa chi phí phát sinh cho công ty bạn (do phải thuê thêm guide bản địa; phải có thêm guide việt nam đi cùng; phải làm việc thông qua nhiều khâu dịch vụ trung gian tại Myanmar…) Tôi xin tự giới thiệu hiện nay tôi đang công tác tại Myanmar và có thể cung cấp tới quý công ty một số dịch vụ sau:  1.      Cung cấp hướng dẫn viên du lịch người Việt (biết tiếng Myanmar) tại địa bàn Myanmar.  2.      Biên, phiên dịch tiếng Myanmar   3.      Hướng dẫn, trợ giúp các doang nghiệp Việt Nam tìm hiểu; hợp tác đầu tư tại thị trường Myanmar  Vậy kính mong sự hợp tác của quý công ty. Xin trân trọng cảm ơn và mong sớm nhận hồi âm của quý công ty!  
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ :  *Đỗ Văn Toán* : _08A_ _Inya road__, Bahan Towship__, Yangon__, Myanmar 
_            Điện thoại : 0095948897456 / 0095941949286  Email:  *Haminhdv@gmail.com*  Yahoo*: dotoan_84* *( Vì hiện nay điện thoại tại Myanmar dịch vụ rất kém nên nếu quý khách gặp trục trặc trong liên hệ xin vui lòng gọi số hỗ trợ tại Việt Nam: 0166.228.6666  (8-22h). Xin chân thành cảm ơn!)*

----------

